# What ran through my mothers head when we got ANOTHER dog..



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

So about 2 weeks ago I made a thread about my new australian cattle dog puppy... My father feel in love with Braelyn my new little girl! Braelyn being very young makes my father think that she needs a play mate since my dog Ginger is 7 and doesn't like to play with her... My dad was all sympathetic and next thing we know my dad came home with ANOTHER puppy to play with Braelyn!!! My mom was insanely mad at my dad for bringing home another dog without talking to her. My dad goes to all these auctions for old farm supplies and apparently loves looking at all the puppies.... So my dad considered it as "my middle school graduation present". We realized Brae Brae already fell in love with my dad since I've been out so many hours, so now Brae is his dog and this pup is mine I've been deciding the names between Brandy, Bailee, Bindi, and Bella.... Not sure what I want yet but I'll be sure to let you all know!


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Omg she is ridiculously adorable! Im jelly. 
I love the name Baiilee! I've heard so many dogs named Bella now, even my iPad capitalizes the word.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

AWWWWWWW! is the pup a boy or girl? If it's a girl, I like the name Bella. If it's a boy, I think Bindi fits Lol xjen


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

aqua001 said:


> AWWWWWWW! is the pup a boy or girl? If it's a girl, I like the name Bella. If it's a boy, I think Bindi fits Lol xjen


She's a girl She's 2 months old!!!


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh her name is Brandi by the way guys


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm excited for ya! My family and I rescued a little kitten (his eyes were still blue and barely open) and he's been a terror, I mean, joy ever since!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

She's so cute!! <3

She'll be a real pretty dog when she gets older!


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

thekinetic said:


> She's so cute!! <3
> 
> She'll be a real pretty dog when she gets older!


Thank you! Our other puppy Braelyn just looks like a few months older version of her!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that dog is insanely cute!!! -w- how much? LOL just kidding XD i already have a dog that acts like he is still small and a puppy XP haha


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> that dog is insanely cute!!! -w- how much? LOL just kidding XD i already have a dog that acts like he is still small and a puppy XP haha


Sounds like my uncles dog, HUGE but acts like a puppy!<3

It just makes me all the more sad she's dying of a tumor. They're doing all the can so there is still some hope.

I personally love all dogs and they never fail to make me smile. I wish I could post a picture of my bros dog, she is just a sweet heart.

But my god that puppy is cute!:shock:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe, i will like only ONE dog in this family :lol: i don't think i could take on no more. My dog craves attention, when the whole family is together in a room, he'll join in and next to us :3 he loves when where all together.
sorry to hear about your uncles dog  it makes me sad to hear it, but god has plans for her


----------

